# Employee dress code



## Teetorbilt

A guy or gal worried about crotch conditions will not be fully concentrating on their job. Been there more than once.


----------



## ProWallGuy

Teetorbilt said:


> A guy or gal worried about crotch conditions will not be fully concentrating on their job. Been there more than once.


----------



## Teetorbilt

Pro, I believe that I mentioned Cruex earlier, not to say that yours is an inferior product. I choose to wear shorts so that I don't need it.
It's a step down from the Speedo's that I wore for a long time, another story altogether.


----------



## ConcreteGuy

If you wear shorts you are either trying to be gay, or have suceeded. Never the less, you suck. A real human being can tolerate more, you pansies.

AAPaint is over the top. I thought I was a psycho, sheesh!

How about this? No rules. We all die or live by it. Sounds like our founding fathers of this great nation.

A Libertarian lives this way. Less government, more in your face.


----------



## ppmc

*dress code*



mdshunk said:


> I was reviewing the employee manual this weekend to see if any changes might be in order. I was comparing mine to some stock texts to see how I measured up. I've been particularly distressed about the attire of some of the service guys. The construction guys don't matter as much, but I believe it's important for the service department to look sharp. I found this stock text, with respect to pants, that really got me to laugh.
> 
> _"Pants may not be baggy or sag away from the body. *Crotch of pants must fit at the natural crotch.* Bottom of pants may not extend past the bottom of the shoe. *Pants must be worn at the natural waist*. Belts are not required, however, if necessary a belt or suspenders will need to be worn to keep pants at the natural waist. Belts should not extend more than 6" from buckle."_


I hired (tried out is more like it)a cpl of guys who said they have painted in the past and needed some work.I asked do you have whites the guy who called me said yes I gave them a shot.No whites on job day I turned them away.I believe as in any job category you have uniforms and standards to be held up to,A customer hires professional painters they should get pros who look like it also. not p.diddy wearing a run d.m.c t-shirt with pants that look like he cant hold a bowel movement back .Plus if you are dressed for success the customer is not looming over your shoulder as much,they feel more comfortable with you.First impression is a big one. :Thumbs:


----------



## AAPaint

GCMan said:


> If you wear shorts you are either trying to be gay, or have suceeded. Never the less, you suck. A real human being can tolerate more, you pansies.
> 
> AAPaint is over the top. I thought I was a psycho, sheesh!
> 
> How about this? No rules. We all die or live by it. Sounds like our founding fathers of this great nation.
> 
> A Libertarian lives this way. Less government, more in your face.


How bout complete liberty and rules that bind only where one's actions would harm, or interfere with the liberties of another. Simple. Too bad everyone forgot that's what this country is all about. 

I try hard to stay "over the top" :cheesygri and a label like psycho is far better than a lable like "normal"! :Thumbs:


----------



## Mike Finley

I have to agree with GCman, shorts have no place on the job site. Just the safety issues alone are all I need to think about. What's next, sandals? No way. Nobody is going to get heat stroke from wearing a pair of jeans vs shorts there are so many other factors involved that can be mitigated to keep you from getting heat stroke that I just don't see how anybody can make an argument for jeans. If they were on my payroll and I was paying the WC rates for them there is no way. One brush up against a rusty nail is all it takes on bare skin to start a claim.


----------



## metalroofer

CGMAN my "uniform" is low top converse (for traction) Shorts, loose fitting T shirt, wide brim hat, SPF 60 (on the nose) why don't you spend a day with me on a metal roof? In 10 minutes you'll look like someone threw you in a pool. Seriously tho I think maybe some of you forget what it's like or it's just not hot enough for ya yet! Oh ya ,one more thing, if ya call me a ****** to my face... i"ll scratch your eyes out! love Met.


----------



## ConcreteGuy

Sorry for the pejoratives. I was out of line. 

I live and work in the Southeast and know what heat is. Many summer days we worked past dark. On a Sunday and I already had ninety hours that week. Same as the week before. Working for a rod busting contractor (exclusively tying reinforcing steel) on the weekends and as a laborer for a highrise GC by the week. I dare say that none of you has worked as hard as me in my day. None of you knows what heat is, grinding 120 degree bars into your shoulder, toting all day into the night on a Sunday. That night I was wearing workboots, bluejeans, t-shirt and a hardhat. Just like every day, the heat is the same. 

If looking professional makes you hot, then keep dressing yourself up to look cool.


----------



## old27

Pants slows production in the heat. Isn't production what it is all aobut in a way? 


I have read so much into this thread I don't know where to begin...but I'll try:

I'm just a regular working guy. If it is hot I wear shorts. I don't dress "gangster", wear any jewelry, or have any ink. If I was told I had to wear pants today for instance, I would have said, "Take Care" to the Bossman. I live in the Boston area...not the hottest place on Earth, but it gets pretty steamy...did a tiny addition today...framed an 18 X 16 porch roof and if i had to wear pants, i wouldn't be using the term "today". I would be using the words: Started a frame today that may be done on Monday. Sounds goofy I know, but not as goofy as saying NO SHORTS!!!!!

I wear Champion Lacrosse type shorts and ACT respectfully on the job. Actions speak louder than dress right? lol...

Anyway, with respect to cruex and goldbond...here's another tidbit that may help:

Johnson and Johnson PURE CORNSTARCH baby powder. Dump a big dose in the front of the SHORTS and then a big dose in the crack region....pain free...don't use too much or you'll make paste...lol. You'll know you have powdered up enough when you break wind (for the uptight folk here)/ fart (for the regular folk here) and a cloud of whiteness goes into the immediate atmosphere. too much info...i know

oh yeah...one question: Has a homeowner ever said, "No shorts on my job" while wearing shorts on a 95 degree day?

-E

ps Dont take my sarcasm and pseudo-hatred for the anti-shorts people the wrong way....


----------



## Teetorbilt

GCMan, your choice of clothing just sounds ignorant to me. Yesterday the heat index was 104* here, humidity was hovering around 80%. 
Neglecting to do whatever needs to be done to prevent heat prostation is foolish and unsafe on a worksite. Over the years, I have seen numerous people pass out and more than one heart attack due to heat.
Dress for the conditions.


----------



## Teetorbilt

Old 27, I found it quite humorous. I also wear no jewelry when working, Ol'#2 gets a little PO'd for not wearing the wedding ring but it's better than losing a finger.


----------



## ProWallGuy

My policy:

Commercial work, always work pants, boots, company tshirt, hardhat if required.

Residential, work pants, painter's shorts optional, boots or white tennis shoes, company tshirt.

This ties in with the always showered/shaven, and for God's sake, brush your teeth.

After working in Suzy Homeowners 3rd floor guest bedroom in a 100 yr old house on a balmy August afternoon, call me a *** and you will either get laughed at or punched in the eye.


----------



## Teetorbilt

Pro, no punching! You could always glue them to the wall. LOL


----------



## plumguy

I agree with old27 we get some steamy days around here. In my trade it is either deal with the heat in pants and hope for a cool basement or deal with getting burnt by splattered solder. But, most guys on the job besides the plumbers are in shorts and I don't blame them and it certainly does'nt hurt their image or workmanship!


----------



## Speedy Petey

Mike Finley said:


> Nobody is going to get heat stroke from wearing a pair of jeans


Wanna Bet?!

You come and do a "Northeast in July" underground service with me down a 1000' driveway in the sun. 
I'm wearin' shorts!


----------



## AAPaint

I always wear shorts in the summer. Do my customer's frown on it? NO! I live in Florida, and around here, honestly, people will look at you like you're crazy for wearing pants and working in the heat. The shorts I wear are the ********************ie's painter's shorts and I wear a regular white hanes t-shirt with it. All my help, when I have it, is required to wear whites as well. Shorts or pants doesn't matter, just has to be whites. 

Another thing. Shorts are far better to allow than to have your wooly mammoth painter take his shirt off outside your customer's house, which is exactly what you would get in the heat down here. It's like when I lived up north. People would wear ANYTHING to be warm when there is snow on the ground for 3 months and nobody complained because they know you gotta do what you gotta do to stay warm. Well, the heat works the same way. As long as your guys are wearing ghetto shorts or cut-offs who cares? 

Around here, you have to order your white shorts from Sherwin Williams (where I buy em) if you want some for summer because they can NOT keep them on the shelves, so I doubt I'm the only one that thinks shorts are just fine in 100 degree heat. :Thumbs:


----------



## CogentRES

GCMan said:


> If you wear shorts you are either trying to be gay, or have suceeded. Never the less, you suck. A real human being can tolerate more, you pansies.




If you write posts like this, you are either trying to compensate, or you think you have succeeded. Never the less you cannot spell.


----------



## 747

*Here is what i think*

bdu pants and a T shirt with your companys name on it.


----------



## opiethetileman

Well its me and a helper. a 2 man band you might say. I buy toomy Hilfinger shorts cargo and polo shirts for us to wear. I carry extra clothes in the trailer if we get dirty or have to go under a house. Yeah it might be a little on $$ side but alot of people notice my clothes. I also shave every other day thats all you need a is a grizzly bear showin up to remodel your shower. I am still working a officail logo for my company name. K9 unit tile and Marble inc. i thought about a large dog tearing apart a shower wall. But yes if you look like crap to do a job then then you get funny looks. Also I have found a clean and neat work place makes you get more work. I sweep up every day and leave the place as if it was before i started. Esp if they have kids no sharp things lay about. Bad enough we work so hard to pay uncle sam who doesnt send a xmas gift dont need to be sued for stupidy of being injured from a tool i left on site.


----------



## ConcreteGuy

> If you write posts like this, you are either trying to compensate, or you think you have succeeded. Never the less you cannot spell.


You got me! Misspelled "suceeded". Should have been "suckceeded", lol!

Dude! I already apologized for the pejoratives, but if spelling counts you got me.

I have always worked for large General Contractors and we bust tail just like you housebuilders. If you infer that I am jealous of you all wearing your girlie shorts, then so be it. I swear, I'm not jealous. I don't despise you guys for being more comfortable than me. Eh...well maybe a little envious. :cheesygri 

But seriously, it is absurd to think that a pair of long troused cotton pants are hotter than a shorter cut. If any of you believe your body temperature is lowered by cutting off your trousers, I'm selling bridges in Brooklyn.

I know the truth is that residential guys are into looking cool. Suntans, sneakers and jewelry are important to them. Which explains housing market slowdowns in cold weather, rofl!


----------



## ConcreteGuy

Oh, yeah, I've worn workboots since 1984. I'm so used to them that I feel uncomfortable without them. I wear them just about all the time. My sneakers feel like bedroom slippers to me.


----------



## opiethetileman

Gc who are u saying cant spell?? Cause if you are talking to me you can jump off the jensen beach cause way. I lost a left index finger so while I type I hit keys wrong you typing with a nub a few times. As far as succeding yes I have as a matter of fact. I am very comfortable the way I live and only work 6 to 7 months a year. So have fun at your 12 day a job.


----------



## Longacre

Personally, I wear whatever I feel is going to make me more comfortable. temperature-wise. Quite often in the summer its a sleeveless shirt of one type or another (if Im even wearing a shirt at all) and shorts and sneakers. Last summer my crew and I did a custom home where we handled the rough, roof, siding, trim, soffits, etc and one of the local gentlemen, a 72-year old guy with $$$ who was looking to build his 11th or 12th house stopped by frequently to meet with us about doing his next place a few months after. More often than not he was more impressed with the fact that we were still out busting hump in that heat than he was concerned with how we were dressed to do it. Yep, we got the job alright, and plenty of residuals from him as well.

I do wear steel toes, feel naked without em really. Years ago when I was working in a factory that required em I took to wearing those steel toe tennis shoes from Sears (their Roebucks line) and would never set my foot in another steel toe boot again. Darn things are just as comfortable as street shoes. However sometimes when Im feeling like it I will wear wrestling shoes up on a roof for the excellent traction of their soles, but ya gotta REALLY watch where you step because one nail will ruin your day....LOL


----------



## Teetorbilt

I'm part Scot. What do you think about a kilt? Part ***** too, maybe just a breechcloth and a few beads and feathers. I'm kinda leaning towards the kilt, sure would set me apart.


----------



## George Z

Teetorbilt said:


> I'm part Scot. What do you think about a kilt? Part ***** too, maybe just a breechcloth and a few beads and feathers. I'm kinda leaning towards the kilt, sure would set me apart.


No kidding Teetor, there is an actual painter's kilt.
Too bad I lost the link to that website. Maybe Prowallguy saw
that as well and has the link to it. It looked very versatile but it is 
not recommended you wear it high on the ladder.


----------



## ProWallGuy

Holy $hit, I've seen it all.
CLICK HERE


Better yet, is this Teetor???


----------



## ConcreteGuy

ROFL!!!


And relax, OpieTheTileMan, I'll be on the lookout for your missing finger. But I was quoting and teasing CogentRES' comments about my spelling. Sheesh! 

You guys are sure "sensitive" about your clothing. I just wish I was as in touch with my feminine side.  :evil: :cheesygri


----------



## Teetorbilt

Too young to be me. For $185.00 It had better have built in A/C and what's with the 'modesty strap'? Doesn't that kinda defeat the purpose? LOL


----------



## PipeGuy

Mike Finley said:


> I have to agree with GCman, shorts have no place on the job site. Just the safety issues alone are all I need to think about. What's next, sandals?


All these folks agree














































That work looks pretty hot and I don't see any shorts.

If you want to wear shorts, that might be your perogative as a business owner. But's let's not say it's for health reasons, huh. Look at the railroad workers, iron workers, miners and laborers of days gone by. Even in the summer they dressed with pants, long sleeve shirts and hats. I've seen pictures of ditch diggers in the 20's that were wearing suits as they shoveled sewer ditches by hand.
Hoover Dam, Panama Canal, NYC skyscrapers and the interstate highway system managed to get built without a bunch of short wearing yahoos. In heavy construction at least, shorts are no-no.


----------



## jproffer

Yeah that's right:

So what if the dirt/rock could cave in on them at any time or that there's a man dangling from a single rope with a loose loop tied in the end and wrapped around his leg...at least they're not wearing shorts....THAT would be dangerous. :cheesygri


----------



## Mike Finley

PipeGuy said:


> If you want to wear shorts, that might be your perogative as a business owner. But's let's not say it's for health reasons, huh.


You forgot to show all the steel workers too.

That's my point also, if you want to wear a speedo bikini so be it, but don't use health reasons to justify it because it doesn't hold any water.

Getting our thinking out of the stone age would be a better solution. Like I said there are a number of different was to mitigate the heat. Simply switching from a cotton shirt to a polyester shirt is one of them.

The human body is remarkably adaptable and gets used to working effeciently with the conditions put to it. Your body can get used to heat and get better and better at coping with it, the problem is you have to supply your body with a fighting chance, you have to get good rest, eat healthy and drink the proper fluids. Simply staying ahead of the dehydration curve will do more for you than anything else. You don't drink when you are thirsty, by then its already too late, your body is telling you that you let it dry out already and now you are playing catch up all day long, you drink small amounts all day whether you are thirsty of not.

The guys who thump around the site acting like they are bad asses and are tougher than anybody else are never going to out pace a smart guy who takes care of himself. The bad asses run out of steam about 2:00 pm and start feeling like crap, while the smart guy can keep his production level steady all day long.


----------



## old27

GCman-

Your little moniker under your name says it all...why are you so hung up on the feminine thing? Every time a fellow poster mentions shorts, you go some-sort-of-phobic. Odd.

To the rest:

Based on the last few posts and pictures, I'll cave in: YES it is normal for paving guys to wear pants. But one of those guys in the modern paving pic was not wearing a shirt. So who is to say what is right? 

I didn't notice any pics of guys manditorily (new word...lol) being made to wear shorts while doing finsih work, or framing a roof, or, oh yeah, not being made to work with material that can burn the crap out of them...I work with wood. It has not burned me yet...sawzall blades and drill bits are another story...lol

Bottom line for me:

For those guys who think pants are mandatory: by default, you are saying that long sleeved shirts, gloves, facemasks, hoods, and any other thing that can lead to "protection" should be worn at all times. 

Good thread. Interesting debate. Take Care.

-old27


----------



## mdshunk

PipeGuy said:


> All these folks agree


I am diggin the derby the rock driller in the first picture is wearing. 

Hmmm..... Derby's for everyone!


----------



## old27

Derby Up!


----------



## ConcreteGuy

I am guilty of creating a diversion from the point of this post. My girlie-man comments were meant to get in a dig with humor. But other comments here have also dodged the point of this thread.

It is simply absurd to think that wearing shorts, sneakers and going shirtless changes your body temperature. Pipe and Mike have it down.

With regards to comfort, who says you got to wear a suit of armor? Be reasonable. I prefer cotton because it breathes and I know how to size my own clothes for maximum comfort.

Good workboots, khaki pants and a t-shirt = sneakers, shorts and shirtless. 

I think your discomfort has more to do with dealing with something new, rather than biology.


----------



## mdshunk

And to think, all this got started with dress code language aimed at preventing droopy drawers on the job. Sometimes you never know what the simplest observation will stir up.


----------



## Tom R

Mind if I chime in, guys??

OK, then, forget about it!! :cheesygri


----------



## ConcreteGuy

:cheesygri


----------



## old27

I went to work today and wrapped myself in two layers of ice and water shield from head to toe. It was 90+ here in Beantown. Thank God it was a Cotton/Polyester Blend ice and water.... :Thumbs: :cheesygri 

-old


----------



## Teetorbilt

A heavy, tight woven cotton can be as hot as polyester, color makes a difference too.
I have special fishing shirts for this time of year. They are T-shirts that are old enough to be almost transparent, SPF of about 5. The absolute best thing to wear when it goes over 90* and there is little or no breeze. Lightweight surf baggies are cool too. Haven't tried this on a jobsite though, maybe in the future. I'm getting old enough to become 'eccentric' and my work speaks for itself.


----------



## Mike Finley

Hey, stop smoking the dope you guys.

Polyester is hot? You guys need to get outside and experience some sports. Polyester - the twin sisters - Polly and Ester is the fabric of choice for wicking moisture, it keeps you warm in the winter and cool in the summer. - Cotton isn't called the 'killer' for nothing. It gets wet from sweat and it clings to you and causes hypo thermia in the winter and heat stroke in the summer.

You boys got your thoughts backwards on cotton and polyester.

Go to your local REI store and get a couple of 100 % polyester t-shirts and try them out, you will never where cotton again. I even have polyester underwear for hiking and skiing.

- signed the Colorado kid,
Colorado Mountain Club member and instructor.


----------



## ConcreteGuy

That's right. What about what cyclist Lance Armstrong wears? Not to mention what the boys of summer put on to play baseball.

The point is that modest clothing, which conforms with the minimum standards of OSHA, is uncomfortable only in your mind.

You don't impress me with your "coolness". 

You only impress upon me that you can't handle it, and should maybe get a Walmart greeter job.


----------



## slickshift

*And now, a word from our sponsor*

Yeah I used to think that cotton was the best
I really don't like polyester at all, I really avoid it at all costs
<Voice-Over Announcer Voice on>
Then I discovered the Duluth Trading Company
I know it sounds like an ad, but any thing of theirs that says performance, no-sweat, wick away, or x-static, is worth checking out
It's not poly-e like W*M poly-e, it's a wick-away type material
The socks and drawers are great...wick away underwear...yeah! lol
My feet aren't soaking wet by 10AM
It sound dumb but it makes the hot days, especially the scorchers like we've been having, much more bearable
The shirts have extra length in the torso for full coverage when reaching or bending - no need for crack spackle when wearing them!
Really, the stuff is cooler
I'd recommend them...even if they weren't a sponsor 
(I'll also trash them if I thought their stuff was crap, even if they were a sponsor)


----------



## Mike Finley

slickshift said:


> I know it sounds like an ad, but any thing of theirs that says performance, no-sweat, wick away, or x-static, is worth checking out
> It's not poly-e like W*M poly-e, it's a wick-away type material
> The socks and drawers are great...wick away underwear...yeah! lol
> My feet aren't soaking wet by 10AM
> It sound dumb but it makes the hot days, especially the scorchers like we've been having, much more bearable


I don't want to be the bearer of bad news to you, but 99.99% of any fabrics that wick away moisture are the twin sisters - polly and ester.

You don't like polyester, but you like Duluths fabric? It's polyester. Big companies come up with their own brand name for their "miracle wicking fabric" like X-ban or Moisture Weave or what ever, but it's all polyester.

It is just like Fleece - take a look at the label in a Fleece piece of clothing that is designed to wick away moisture - 100% polyester or a blend of 92 % polyester and maybe 8% spandex to allow it to stretch.

Look at REI or Mountain Hardware's fleece products, REI brands them under their own miracle fabric name but if you look up the contents - it's polyester.

Sorry about all this, but I have become a fabric geek from living in Colorado. People who spend time in the mountains in less than ideal conditions sit around drinking beer and discussing the merits of fabrics, it's one of those things that seems perfectly normal to you at the time, but looks really strange to a stranger listening in.


----------



## slickshift

Mike Finley said:


> You don't like polyester, but you like Duluths fabric? It's polyester.


Yes sir, that's what I'm saying, that's what I mean, that's my point


slickshift said:


> I used to think that cotton was the best
> I really don't like polyester at all


I was real hesitant about ordering polyester work clothes
Real hesitant
I was a 100% (or as close as you could get) cotton guy
This stuff turned me around
It took me a little bit to get used to it, but not much
I am a convert to polyester in this respect (There is a difference between Wally*Wurld polyester socks and DTC polyester socks)
This stuff works
If someone is out there thinking the same things I was about poly-e
I'm saying give the good stuff a try


----------



## Longacre

GCMan said:


> That's right. What about what cyclist Lance Armstrong wears? Not to mention what the boys of summer put on to play baseball.
> 
> The point is that modest clothing, which conforms with the minimum standards of OSHA, is uncomfortable only in your mind.
> 
> You don't impress me with your "coolness".
> 
> You only impress upon me that you can't handle it, and should maybe get a Walmart greeter job.


My take on it is, that I CAN handle it, however, I dont HAVE to so why should I. You can also golf during a thunderstorm, pay over invoice, cook a steak in a microwave, get a vasectomy, shave your legs, and all sorts of things you CAN do but dont HAVE to. I will leave the sweating to the old timers, purists, and Rambo's....gimme my shorts and t-shirt.


----------



## Tom R

Guys, guys, - - it's gotta be a slow topic-day when we argue who's got a right to wear their own clothes!! :cheesygri


----------



## ConcreteGuy

LongAcre, you are in denial of fundamental laws of biology. A thin layer of fabric over your skin not only protects it from cancer causing sun rays, but also has a near zero impact on your body temperature. If you think the absence of sweat on your skin is helping to cool you, maybe you should check the HVAC forums.


----------



## mdshunk

GCMan said:


> If you think the absence of sweat on your skin is helping to cool you, maybe you should check the HVAC forums.


Any fabric that wicks sweat from the skin and permits it to more readily evaporate will cool the body. The absence of sweat on your skin means that it has evaporated. Evaporative cooling is a very real cooling method. Evaporative coolers (aka 'swamp coolers') are a cooling appliance installed in many southwestern homes in leiu of a tradtional refrigerant gas cooling appliance. That's what they would tell you in the HVAC forum.


----------



## Tom R

Ho-hum, - - a thread on threads!! :cheesygri


----------



## Longacre

Never argued fundamental biology or anything of the sort GCMan. Im more comfy in shorts and either a sleeveless shirt or no shirt, and can wear that shall I choose and do, tis all I was saying. Sure, I could wear jeans and such if I wished but dont wish to and dont have to so I dont.


----------



## Mike Finley

Anybody know what desert dwelling nomands run around in? Is it shorts and a tank top to keep cool? Is it the least amount of clothing they can wear such as just a loin cloth? The thinking being the less you wear the cooler you will be?

We all know the real answer is that they cover their entire bodies in clothing in order to keep cool. 

Think about that... hmmm...


----------



## old27

I wear shorts so that i move freely..and feel comfortable. I haven't seen too many nomads on a job site, so I may be wrong though...lol


----------



## Longacre

Why, I just drove by a couple camel-jockeys swinging hammers just the other day.....


----------



## ConcreteGuy

Mmmmmmmmmmm...........comfy.

Eh, being comfortable is for after work.

I just don't get why a few more inches in a pant leg length, or whether you have a shirt on or not, has any real effect on production. Unless you are an idiot who doesn't know how to purchase proper fitting clothes.

Maybe I was right all along in my rants I apologized for. No, wait. I called wearing shorts girlish. That was wrong. Fact is, if you think twenty more inches of pants leg length cause a lack of comfort and heat exhaustion, then you are not girlish at all. Instead, you are as full of crap as you are full of yourself.

You fool yourself, fool. Everyone who sees you knows it, and you probably like it that way. But for me, I prefer to look professional. I don't believe looking cool makes you cool.

Your arguments for wearing short pants, etc., are childish nonsense, and disrespect the importance of professionalism.

Bottom line is this. My body temperature and hydration will be the same as yours, but I choose to look professional as you look like it's a part-time job.

Eat my shorts, lol!


----------



## old27

gcman-

you have chosen to insult people. i think i have avoided that. that's about to change. let me ask you this: What do you do for work? it seems to me that you are the typical type of internet person that hides behind a keyboard and freely insults people. i can tell just by what you write that you would not last A DAY with the people i work with, shorts or pants. you couldnt cut it in my neck of the woods because you live literally by the book and cannot adapt. keep this in mind: this post is based purely on your insulting attitude, not your stance on worksite wardrobe. i would not trust a person like you to hold a ridge above my head. that says it all...and THAT is the bottom line. so much for having regular guys in the trades.

-old "cool" 27

ps everything about your post was offensive to me, so take your lumps and hide behind your keyboard. using words/phrases like "idiot", "full of crap", and "childish nonsense" make you sound real professional. Here's the kicker, written by you:

"Your arguments...disrespect the importance of professionalism."

If you are going to bark about being professional, then at least follow some rules of logic and avoid shooting yourself in the foot with what you write. All you had to do was say that shorts should not be worn on a job...but then you had to throw stones. 

pps now that i have written this, looking back, i guess it is important for me to know what field you are in...so when you reply and tell me that you lay pavement, or are an iron worker i will change my post and applaud you. if you tell me that you are a framer or a roofer, i will laugh...PLEASE dont tell me that you wear a tie to work, because then i will laugh at you from here on in. cheers and all that crap. don't forget, you have insulted a whole lot of people. so fess up. thanks champ.


----------



## Nathan

Alright guys... lets tone things down or I'm closing the thread.


----------



## Tom R

I still can't believe everybody's arguing over who should have a right to wear their own clothes, - - Let's 'chill out', - - no matter what we have on. You well-dressed varmints, you!! :cheesygri


----------



## ProWallGuy

Nathan, should I PM you with that picture of the big-a$$ lock?
:cheesygri :cheesygri :cheesygri


----------



## Teetorbilt

GC, have you considered the possible legal ramifications of your viewpoint?
If I was forced to wear clothing not suitable to the weather conditions and was to be involved in an accident, I'm sure that this could be considered as unreasonable working conditions and that you would be liable.


----------



## old27

GCMan said:


> Old27, I busted my hump for your "rhetorical" question. If you are so smart, you know that such a question presumes knowledge of the answer. You were wrong about me, compadre. Therefore, it was not a rhetorical question.
> 
> It was a stupid question.
> 
> Deal with it, you short pant legged, no shirt wearing sneaker dude.
> 
> I hope you think that makes you look professional, which is the point of this thread.
> 
> Oh, and I hope your body piercing and other prettifying accoutrements serve you marketing needs.
> 
> For me, save your shorts and fancyness for home use. The job is for workers.


1. Blah blah blah, but to call a bunch of hard working guys gay and whatnot for wearing shorts, then to post that picture of yourself is really a stretch. Are you a superintendent like Schneider was in "One Day at a Time"? lol

2. You can call me all the names in the world, but I GUARANTEE that you would never walk up to a guy on a job and say what you have said here. Thus, you are a coward.

3. You busted your hump to write that jibberish about your career background? You should wear shorts...You would think faster.

4. Body piercing? I believe I wrote earlier about the fact that i have no jewelry and no ink...So you are dumb again. Now go back and edit your post...lol

5. I am not your compadre, or were you being sarcastic? (the second half of that question was rhetorical and sarcastic...i like to call it a rhetastic question)

6. Like i said before...I would not trust you to hold a ridge, a beam, or anything heavy over my head. The picture of you feebly trying to flex your "guns" in that goofy picture proves my point.

7. I didn't bust my hump to write this.

8. Goodbye thread...you were a good topic, until the insult wagon pulled up.


----------



## old27

GCMan said:


> It was a stupid question.



Yet you answered it....interesting.


----------



## old27

Also...

http://www.usingenglish.com/glossary/rhetorical-question.html

Enjoy


----------



## pwrpapa

*I'll take that bet.......*



GCMan said:


> And I'd bet I can still outwork most of you, workboots, longpants, hardhat and all. :cheesygri


I'll take that bet, put your money where your mouth is.
Me and you baby,one on one. When can we get it on!


----------



## Longacre

Heh, I think this thread has officially degenerated into an old-school playground "my daddy can beat up your daddy".

Btw pwrpapa, you might wanna fix that picture sizing or something....I brought it up and it makes you look like a really built munchkin


----------



## ProWallGuy

Longacre said:


> Heh, I think this thread has officially degenerated into an old-school playground "my daddy can beat up your daddy".


You ain't kidding there. When I told Nate I'd help moderate, I didn't know it would be like watching kids in a sandbox.

This thread is on the fast track to a padlock.


----------



## Tom R

Can anyone guess what I'm wearing now?? :cheesygri


----------



## ProWallGuy

> Can anyone guess what I'm wearing now??


Betcha GlassBob could take a stab at it! :cheesygri


----------



## Longacre

Tom R said:


> Can anyone guess what I'm wearing now?? :cheesygri


Well, if it is 98 degrees outside with 87% humidity and you are carrying 24' , 18 inch microlams up a stepladder solo while wearing a 50 pound tool belt and a cast iron hard hat on your head and are by "forum definition" not gay, then I would guess jeans??? 

If you are by "forum definition" an unprofessional gay man, like me and others, then I would guess shorts???


----------



## pwrpapa

Longacre said:


> Heh, I think this thread has officially degenerated into an old-school playground "my daddy can beat up your daddy".
> 
> Btw pwrpapa, you might wanna fix that picture sizing or something....I brought it up and it makes you look like a really built munchkin


HAHA,I'll work on that for ya. 10/4


----------



## ProWallGuy

Longacre said:


> Btw pwrpapa, you might wanna fix that picture sizing or something....I brought it up and it makes you look like a really built munchkin


LOL I was going to say that too but it looks like he could kick my a$$. :cheesygri 

Pwrpapa, where's your neck? :cheesygri :cheesygri


----------



## ConcreteGuy

There is no biological, metaphysical or rhetoracritical difference between wearing short or long pants. Period.

The only logical conclusion I can draw is that it is an acceptable personal preference in residential contracting. But enough of my opinions!

My name calling is because I live in the world of "big" commercial construction, where liability and regulations rule over us. Maybe I resent your freedom. No doubt I was wrong to get so personal. I would say I'm sorry, but you all know that, heh. Please accept my apology.

I am from a different world. I was fool enough to think your work environment was nearly the same as mine. But you all have made some assumptions about me too. I wish to learn and contribute here on this site, and will shamelessly continue to do so.

And finally, while I'm sure I can outwork most of you slackers any day, I'm pleased to inform you that I know how to play hard with my family as well. 

I finally learned how to relax in recent years. But it's a little awkward with my kids in the swimming pool, me wearing my boots, longpants and a hardhat, lol, however, my safety glasses are effective against their pitiful squirtguns.

:cheesygri


----------



## Teetorbilt

GC, my bro-in-law builds hospitals and other medical facilities and most of his guys wear shorts in the summer too. What do you build? Skyscrapers?
BTW, cookin' 'the boys' can reduce your fertility rate by lowering the sperm count. This may not apply to you but might to some of your employees.


----------



## Longacre

I work in big projects as well, if you consider a 45-unit addition to an assisted living community and 50 to 100+ unit apartment buildings as "big" anyhow.


----------



## ConcreteGuy

Hey Teetor, me and my wife love babies. I got four before I got my tubes cut. Enjoyed making them, and enjoy trying since. hehe!

I always had an unfair advantage over my fellow construction workers. I was born a racehorse with a big heart. If some wise oldtimer said i couldn't do something, I'd do it twice in his face with a big grin. Eh...well...the oldtimers were right. My back and knees are all shot out, my neck hurts too. And if you saw my picture, you'd understand my head hurts too. Hell, just look at it! Lol!

This racehorse is semi-retired. The only time I get down is in my own backyard, while wearing long pants and workboots, rofl!

 

No joke, on a Sunday afternoon, I'm lounging around in bluejeans, a t-shirt and workboots. I can't help it. It makes me feel comfortable. I can't relate to people in shorts. I know you hate it.


----------



## donb1959

Only on a contractor forum could a "employee dress code"thread have this many pages and be this indepth, not to mention knee high sh*t floatin around :cheesygri


----------



## mdshunk

donb1959 said:


> ... not to mention knee high sh*t floatin around :cheesygri


Which is another reason to wear long pants. It mitigates the chances of getting contact dermatitis from the stuff floating around knee high. It's a basic safety thing, ya know. :cheesygri


----------



## Teetorbilt

GC, You'd look pretty funny kicked back in a lounge chair in the Bahamas (or here) dressed like that. Most certainly a mark in either place.


----------



## ConcreteGuy

I always look funny, my friend. I wore long blue jeans as a kid in Florida. No wonder I'm so skinny.

Hey...a new diet fad! The OSHA regulation diet! 

:cheesygri 

PS: I hate you guys who don't have to put up with the crap I do.


----------



## ProWallGuy

GCMan said:


> PS: I hate you guys who don't have to put up with the crap I do.


GCman, don't hate the player, hate the game.


----------



## ConcreteGuy

:Thumbs: 

Roger that!


----------



## ProWallGuy

GCMan said:


> I always look funny, my friend. I wore long blue jeans as a kid in Florida. No wonder I'm so skinny.


Ah, the cat is out of the bag. You're scared if you wear shorts, Colonel Sanders will snatch you up and put you in a bucket. :cheesygri


----------



## Tom R

Are you dudes still talkin' duds?? :cheesygri


----------



## ProWallGuy

Tom R said:


> Are you dudes still talkin' duds?? :cheesygri


Check my handle, I'm the GUY, not the DUDE. :Thumbs:


----------



## old27

*no long pants...WTF?*

this ones for you GC


----------



## old27

*sorry..i missed this one...*

She follows all the rules, yet STILL has shorts on...hmmm


----------



## ProWallGuy

old27 said:


> this ones for you GC


Somehow I don't think that pic is of old27.


----------



## old27

ProWallGuy said:


> Somehow I don't think that pic is of old27.



thats a pic of one of my laborers...


----------



## Teetorbilt

Trying to stay ahead of OSHA and WC plus taking care of my guys, I have installed thermometers at certain points of the jobsite. Todays record was 103. This is far from dry heat, 5" of rain in the last 3 days.


----------



## ProWallGuy

old27 said:


> thats a pic of one of my laborers...


And this is a pic of me......


----------



## Teetorbilt

Pro, I don't recognise the guitar. Which model is it? BTW, you are stylin', as always.


----------



## ProWallGuy

Teetorbilt said:


> Pro, I don't recognise the guitar. Which model is it? BTW, you are stylin', as always.


That would be a Gibson Byrdland Limited Edition Blond model. 
And thanks, people say I look good in my sunday best.


----------



## pwrpapa

ProWallGuy said:


> And this is a pic of me......


Isn't that the motorcity mad man?(Ted Nudgent)


----------



## ProWallGuy

pwrpapa said:


> Isn't that the motorcity mad man?(Ted Nudgent)


Yes it is, I was being facetious.


----------



## Longacre

Notice though.....he IS wearing long pants!


----------



## ProWallGuy

Longacre said:


> Notice though.....he IS wearing long pants!


Yes, but not always!


----------



## ConcreteGuy

Old27, with those pics, OSHA can go straight to hell.


----------



## Teetorbilt

I'd just like to have his residuals, shorts or not.
He also has a book called 'Kill'em and Grill'em'. He's an avid hunter, as am I.


----------



## donb1959

The Nuge is also a staunch republican....but I digress.


----------

